# Bella sporting her new BDT collar!!!



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

It is so awesome!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Good! It looks great on her! Looks like she has a good amount of growing room too just like u wanted


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks fantastic!!! Love those BDT collars!!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Yep...I figured easily use a carabiner to connect the 2 rings too if it ever gets too small as a slider! And love that it's reversible  can not wait to order another with the paintball team colors  thank you again!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks fabulous on her!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome! Love the colors!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Awesome! Love the colors!


I knew you would...when I saw the pic of Lucy wearing hers I got real antsy mine to get here lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It looks fabulous on her!!!


Yes it does! So happy I got it &#128521;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool collar. Where'd you get her collar from?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool chocker design..good color for a blue dog also!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Cool collar. Where'd you get her collar from?


Odin's_BlueDragon makes them!!! Hit her up...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Looks fantastic!!! Love those BDT collars!!!!


Indeed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Cool chocker design..good color for a blue dog also!!


Yes its great, especially since her neck is growing so rapidly lol... I love her in pink!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet, looks good. I love her ears.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks great  she's so pretty


----------



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you have a site link?



*Bella*Blu* said:


> It is so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that!!! Awesome, congrats!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

txjeep said:


> Do you have a site link?


WWW.Facebook.com/BlueDragonTerritory


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Thanks StangChick and KG...she is awesome! And FH, I couldn't wait to post the pics when I got it, I love that collar!

Lauren rocks!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lucy finally grew into hers, so I figure we better get some wearing out of it while we still can 

Bella's collar is rockin'!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Thanks StangChick and KG...she is awesome! And FH, I couldn't wait to post the pics when I got it, I love that collar!
> 
> Lauren rocks!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


d'awww thank u!



Carriana said:


> Lucy finally grew into hers, so I figure we better get some wearing out of it while we still can
> 
> Bella's collar is rockin'!


Good! im glad she is gettin some usage outta it!


----------

